# Game 2: Wolves (1-0) @ Nuggets (0-1)



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*@* 









*November 3rd, 2006
8PM CDT
Pepsi Center
Denver, CO*


*Minnesota Timberwolves*








23 Trenton Hassell F - 21 Kevin Garnett F - 30 Mark Blount C - 31 Ricky Davis G - 13 Mike James G

*Reserves*
Foye, Randy
Griffin, Eddie
Hudson, Troy
Jaric, Marko
Reed, Justin
Smith, Craig
Wright, Bracey


*Denver Nuggets*








15 Carmelo Anthony F - 6 Kenyon Martin F - 23 Marcus Camby C - 24 Andre Miller G - 1 JR Smith G

*Reserves*
Boykins, Earl
Diawara, Yakhouba
Evans, Reggie
Johnson, DerMarr
Kleiza, Linas
Najera, Eduardo
Smith, Joe​
This will be a real test for the Wolves on road. It'd be such a challenge to play against a good team outside of Target Center.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Thankfully Denver just played last night, so they may be a little fatigued.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Those nuggets are a tough team.
It'll really be a test for us.
i hope to see another good performance from EG and Troy.
I love seeing them having good nights.
Im also expecting Mike james to get some points tonight and lead the team through pressure.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

socco said:


> Thankfully Denver just played last night, so they may be a little fatigued.


Melo won't be and he'll be on a mission


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Melo won't be and he'll be on a mission


Yeah, and thankfully we can hopefully take advantage of JR Smith's subpar defense.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Melo won't be and he'll be on a mission


Trenton>Melo



:gopray:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> Yeah, and thankfully we can hopefully take advantage of JR Smith's subpar defense.


Fear the Yak


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

socco said:


> Trenton>Melo
> 
> 
> 
> :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


Fixed it for you


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Fear the Yak


Oh look here, the Nuggets got this odd looking animal on their team. :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well first of all hassel needs to be playing huge minutes tonight, with the sole mission of smothering melo... we've all seen what can happen when trenton steps up on D so hopefully he displays that tonight.
mike james should really be able to take advantage and score some points on denvers Pg's , neither miller or boykins can even hope to defend james if he's firing.
same with our SG's, denvers back court D is pretty bad so hopefully we see big points from our guards tonight.

front court battle should be great, KG/griffin/ blount against Kenyon/evans/camby.
rebounding will be key, griffin should get a lot of minutes tonight i think, even more so than blount, his style and rebounding will help us alot against the nuggets if he comes to play.

expecting another close win, 98-91 wolves


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i just checked the box score, and boykins seems possessed. 

the wolves pulled with in 1 to start the quarter, and are within 4 now. a 4th quarter come back here would be great.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the wolves have outscored the nuggets 23-13 in the 4th. they are up 3 right now


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

wolves outscore the nuggets by 10 in the 4th quarter to pull off the come back and get a 3 pt win. i really hope the wolves keep this up and make people feel silly for sleepin on them and KG


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Craig Smith was the story of the game. 20 points off of the bench


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What's the deal with Foye?I know he really skyrocketted up the draftboards during the workouts,but honestly I never saw him as a first rate prospect when he was at Nova.I don't know why,but I just never really liked him as much as everyone else seems to have.From what little I've heard and seen in the boxes he doesn't seem to be a big part of the Wolves' rotation for now.

Now I thought that Craig Smith was a lot better than where he was drafted.He was a stud at BC and he's got the NBA physique too.He's a tough player with some really nice skills.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I must say, this is exactly hwo I wanted to see a game from us. I mean, James and Davis and KG anf SMITH!! all had awsome games. I told u guys Smith was going to be a monster, hopefully he will add some boards and be a little consistent. 
Foye, hopefully he will get some pt. but he will grow into it. With James, Huddy, and Jaric, it is going to be hard for him to get in. Jaric or Huddy are bound to get hurt... So hopefully he will turn it around.

Otherwise, CRAIG SMITH is the ..... you kno.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I got home from my night out and I saw the score... I am thrilled to see that.

What's the biggest story of this game?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Great game!
I haven't seen it,but by reading the recap it looks like the guys are getting in sync and that's a big thing,i hope that is where were heading.
It's great to see MJ putting up 18 points in good %,great to see Ricky stayed consistent(2 games in a row is a start ha ha) and contribute as much as he did,loved seen KG getting his way and im confident he'll keep it up unless a bad call by the refs will get him ejected or something cause ejections are coming way to often cause of the new law. 
Craig smith? boy oh boy! 

Look,every game is a test.
We should not expect the wolves to come up big every game now,because we know very well how we all got highely dissappointed in the past to years. We should keep Supporting and Hoping.

I will hate to see us lose to Portalnd today,even though it's our first back to back games-no excuse,were better and should not lose.
Im not worried about Foye as well,he'll get his chance and will use it im confident.


GO WOLVES.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm definitely worried about Foye. We heard the same jazz from McCants last year. Foye was supposed to be ready _now_. If Craig Smith is ready to play (and what's more important, coach is willing to play him), there isn't an excuse for Foye. Now, it's only a couple of games so I'm not trying to be overly negative, but if it comes january and he's still averaging 15 minutes, 5 points or so, I'm not going to be happy.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

2 games into season, I wouldn't worry about Randy... not yet. I am impressed with the performance Craig Smith had. I wouldn't call the steal yet. He still have to prove.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

oh definitely, let's just hope we can rack up another win tonight. that's more important than what the rooks do.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Great win, another comeback and KG played great again.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Craig Smith is now more than halfway to having more career points as a member of the Wolves than Ndudi Ebi. Higher career game high in points too.

Of course, Smith is actually older but....


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

gosh im so in love with KG.. everytime i see him play. its beautiful. 

2 - 0!!


----------

